# Which Hitch?



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good morning forum members -- we are in the process of finalizing a deal on a 2012 Outback 250rs and had a question about which Equalizer hitch to purchase. We like the EQ with 4 point sway. The hitch weight for the Outback is listed at 640lbs by Keystone (likely no batteries or propane). In speaking with the dealer, they suggested it may be better to go with the hitch that is rated closer to the weight (600/6000) vs. the next step up (1,000/10,000). I have provided links to each below in case it helps. I haven't contacted Equalizer yet but plan to do so.

My link

My link

If it helps, TV is a 2003 Ford Expedition 5.4L V8 Eddie Bauer Edition with Heavy Duty Tow Package. What do you think?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If your TT hitch weight is 640# shipped, it'll easily be over 1000# when you actually tow. To the factory weight, add batteries, propane, freshwater if the tank is forward of the axles, plus personal "stuff" you load forward of the axles, like food, clothing, bedding, beer, and on and on.

My hitch weight went up over 500# when we were ready to roll.

So the 1000# hitches are better for you. 600# hitches are going to be too light.

Recommended: after you put the propane and stuff in, go to a professional trucker's scale and get the weights:

1. total weight of TV and TT (add you and your family's weight to get the "real" total). (Add the weight of stuff that you don't have in the TV like a generator, water jugs, that generator 5 gallon gas can, and so forth.)
2. weight of the TV without the TT.
3. weight of the TT.
4. TT tongue weight (position the TT with the wheels off the rear of the scale, and put down the tongue jack so the weight of the tongue rests on the scales).

Now you can check all the weights against the TV factory sticker (usually on the driver's door frame), the TT data plate (on the left front of the TT) and the WDH specifications.

Good luck!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

hautevue said:


> If your TT hitch weight is 640# shipped, it'll easily be over 1000# when you actually tow. To the factory weight, add batteries, propane, freshwater if the tank is forward of the axles, plus personal "stuff" you load forward of the axles, like food, clothing, bedding, beer, and on and on.
> 
> My hitch weight went up over 500# when we were ready to roll.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm towing a 250 RS with the 1000 lb equalizer. It seems like a good combination.

I've read about a way of thinking on these, that if your TV is a heavier, ie. 3/4 ton or more, you might get a better ride with lighter bars, as less of the load has to be transferred off the rear suspension. On a 1/2 ton, the 1000 lb bars are better able to transfer more of the load to the front suspension. My TV is a 3/4 ton, and I'm running without a great deal of preload on the bars. I've wondered if 600 lb bars would with more preload would give a smoother ride with less feedback from the trailer, on the rough spots.

That said, I'm happy with our setup.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the EQ 4 pont with 1000lb bars and it works very well, Make sure that you get the 4-point


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with most.... Go with the 1000 lb Equal-i-zer.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

bigger is always better


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

john7349 said:


> I'm with most.... Go with the 1000 lb Equal-i-zer.


What they said! I would not go less than the 1000# bars for your trailer and T/V combination. The advertised hitch weight does not include batteries, propane bottles, awning, and the weight of the hitch and its components, as well. Then add your gear, water in the fresh tank, etc, and your tongue weith will increase a couple hundred pounds.

If you find that the dealer set it up such that your ride is stiff, you can always tweak the setup by changing the angle of the hitch head and/or the height of the L-brackets (on the front "V" of the trailer frame). Go to the Equal-i-zer website and you can download and print out the installation instructions, which will help you understand how the hitch works and how to make adjustments.

I bought my Equal=i-zer hitch through RVWholesalers. They have this hitch right now for $444.99, with free shipping. I installed mine in about 4 hours, but I'd never installed one before. After about 3 trips, I got the hitch dialed in just right - no sway and a good, smooth ride.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------

